
I Switched from LastPass to 1Password (and You Should, Too) - auslegung
https://www.reviewgeek.com/47843/i-switched-from-lastpass-to-1password-and-you-should-too/
======
sawaruna
I actually did the same, but then (as I commented on in a hn post
yesterday[0]), I switched to BitWarden as I couldn't find anything that
1Password offered to make me want to pay for it over BitWarden. Not to say
that 1Password doesn't have anything worth paying for, but for my personal
use, BitWarden has been the ideal so far.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23924543](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23924543)

~~~
Normille
Another mostly happy Bitwarden user here.

In spite of a few annoying usability issues the developers won't address, it's
a pretty flawless replacement for LastPass and 1Password [both of which I've
used previously] --at least on desktop. And it's free and open source, which
is a bonus.

Unfortunately, I've yet to find any password manager, bitwarden included, that
works reliably on Android.

Nine times out of ten they don't recognise that I'm on a login page at all
and, on the rare occasion Bitwarden does actually launch when I enter a login
form, it tells me it can't find any logins for the URL of my browser
[yandex.com] rather than the URL of the site I'm actually on.

------
mongo-db-hater
I switched from 1Password to Bitwarden and could not be happier.

